# I can't aquascape!!!



## galaxyfish429 (Dec 26, 2015)

If I had a dollar for every time I've looked at my tanks and said "ugh." I'd be rich. 

It really isn't that hard, a few rocks here, a piece of driftwood there, pick a focal point, yada yada... But I just don't understand this art of aquascaping. How do you pick the right combinations of plants and hardscape and create a beautiful ecosystem. Tell me your secrets!!! I guess what I am asking is, how do I create a functional scape that is both easy to clean, and looks nice. 

I love the intentional "chaos" scapes. Or as other call it, the "jungle" aquascapes. But how does one reach this point of chaos? What are some of your favorite aquascapes you like, or want to try out? I would love to know!


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

Have a lot of money in your pockets... And time on hand lol... Here in Ontario the plants are so expensive! And you don't get much choice in variety either... 😳 I was very much interested in finding a "grass" like ground cover, and floating duckweed.. But don't see it anywhere😢

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

Research research research. Figure out plants that work for you, trial and error. I usually start with a substrate like fluorite, since it works for everything. Anubias, ferns, and small swords are always a good start. Here is what my low tech fluval has become 








Forums are always a good spot for help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxyfish429 (Dec 26, 2015)

bluebutterfly123 said:


> Have a lot of money in your pockets... And time on hand lol... Here in Ontario the plants are so expensive! And you don't get much choice in variety either... 😳 I was very much interested in finding a "grass" like ground cover, and floating duckweed.. But don't see it anywhere😢
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Aww bummer, I wish you best of luck on finding the plants you want. I'm not sure how many sites ship to Ontario, but you could always search online. It is always nice to find a place that sells a wide variety though. I hope you can find something!!!


----------



## Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2017)

bluebutterfly123 said:


> Have a lot of money in your pockets... And time on hand lol... Here in Ontario the plants are so expensive! And you don't get much choice in variety either... 😳 I was very much interested in finding a "grass" like ground cover, and floating duckweed.. But don't see it anywhere😢
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


I'm from Ontario and haven't had any issues with plant selection. Perhaps you're from the more remote parts.


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

What area are you from? I'm in Mississauga.. And travelled to Brampton and Etobicoke for some of my plants... But I can't seem to find anyone with ground cover plants or floating plants.. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Check this out. It's from theaquariumguide.com which might be a good resource. I found it on Pinterest, which is a fantastic place for finding example aquariums. Just search for "aquascaping"


----------



## Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2017)

bluebutterfly123 said:


> What area are you from? I'm in Mississauga.. And travelled to Brampton and Etobicoke for some of my plants... But I can't seem to find anyone with ground cover plants or floating plants..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Big Al's Mississauga has some of the largest variety of plants. Try Monte Carlos tissue culture if you're looking for an easy carpeting plant. I believe they also carry duckweed in portioned containers as well.


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

Cryptkeeper said:


> Big Al's Mississauga has some of the largest variety of plants. Try Monte Carlos tissue culture if you're looking for an easy carpeting plant. I believe they also carry duckweed in portioned containers as well.


Thanks alot I will definitely look into big Al's..







I would like to put some "grass type of plant in this side of the tank for sure.. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I too am looking into aquascaping. While we can research plant compatibility (according to light intesity and needed nutrients), the layout must come from artistic instinct/insight. Since I'm not artistic (I can't picture layouts in my mind), I look at as many layouts I can find and hope to trigger some ideas.

You need to be patient and give your plants time to adapt to their new environment - which I noticed could take some time.

Good luck with everything


----------



## galaxyfish429 (Dec 26, 2015)

Kyrenora said:


> Check this out. It's from theaquariumguide.com which might be a good resource. I found it on Pinterest, which is a fantastic place for finding example aquariums. Just search for "aquascaping"


I think I've seen that before! There are so many different ways to aquascape it's crazy. I'll have to remember that next time I rescape.


----------



## galaxyfish429 (Dec 26, 2015)

maclyri said:


> Research research research. Figure out plants that work for you, trial and error. I usually start with a substrate like fluorite, since it works for everything. Anubias, ferns, and small swords are always a good start. Here is what my low tech fluval has become
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flourite is my go to substrate when I'm first starting up tanks. I know it's not a favorite of some, but it always ends up in my shopping cart lol. I've found that shopping for plants that are unfamiliar can be hard because it seems like some plants will still grow (with some limitations) in other environments. 

Your tank looks great, btw! I love the fluval spec series.


----------



## IndianaGeoff (Mar 30, 2017)

Just look through pictures on the internet until you find one close to the items you have/want. Then copy it.

Good artists often copy for a long time until they build the skills and eye to do it themselves. It is part of learning the craft.


----------



## Flashfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Go to google, search aquascapes then hit images at the top and a whole slue of pictures will come up and the sky is the limit. This will give you many lessons on how the professionals are doing it. Youtube is a wealth of information as well. Great Luck!


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

I found this website really helpful (although it largely echoes the other one listed in the previous post:
Https://www.thegreenmachineonline.c...osition-the-golden-ratio-creating-perspectiv/

I wound up choosing a U shaped jungle style. Foreground is dwarf sag and crypts. Happy planning!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Search "Aquascape" videos on Youtube. Oh my gosh. A lot of them are incredible! You can see how professional people do. I love watching them. 


You can find some easy plants on here.
Aquascape plants


----------



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

Perhaps approach it differently. Think of it like you are trying to create a real landscape, but in miniature. Look at calendar pictures of tropical or exotic spaces, (I've looked at New Zealand for my inspiration) and if there is a mountain, look for a lava rock that would be similar in shape. If you see a river or a lake in the picture, imagine recreating its shape in miniature with a different color sand or substrate. Again, I think if you approach it from the angle of trying to recreate something that is already beautiful, but also real, and creating it in miniature you might find that easier. 

Also, if you are trying to recreate a landscape that already exists, it will already be in proportion.


----------

